# Windows 10 Installation hängt sich auf



## schmiddelt (10. Juni 2017)

*Windows 10 Installation hängt sich auf*

Hallo, ich könnte ausrasten, weiß nich mehr weiter.

Also erstmal die Systemkonfigurationen
CPU AMD Ryzen 7 1700
Mainboard ASUS Prime X370-Pro
16GB Arbeitsspeicher, kompatibilität geprüft. okay
eine SSD auf SATA 1
eine HDD auf SATA 2
eine EVGA GTX 1060 Grafikkarte
und eine WLAN Karte PCIe

Ich habe nun folgendes Problem:

Ich habe den originalen Windows 10 Home Installations USB-Stick mit Key gekauft.
Wenn ich nun den PC einschalte (der USB-Stick ist eingesteckt) kommt nach ein paar Sekunden die Frage welches Betriebssystem ich installieren möchte. Ich wähle 64-Bit, es kommen 2 Ladebalken die fertig laden. Danach erscheint das Windows-Logo. Der Ladekreis erscheint, macht eine viertel Umdrehung und das war es. sämtliche USB-Ports sind ausgeschaltet, alle Datenströme gestoppt, Tastatur und Maus abgeschalten.
Das wars..... aus die Maus 

Ich habe schon einiges versucht:
Biosupdate
anderes Installationsmedium (DVD internes Laufwerk)
anderes Installationsmedium (DVD USB-DVD-Laufwerk)
anderes Installationsmedium (USB Stick über Mediatool von anderem PC erstellt)
Memorytest (alles okay)
Im BIOS alles auf UEFI umgestellt
andere BIOS-Einstellungen (Security Boot kann ich nich abstellen)

Bitte helft mir.

Hier der Link zur Bedienungsanleitung des Mainboards:
http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/SocketAM4/PRIME_X370-PRO/G12577_PRIME_X370-PRO_UM_v2_WEB.pdf

Bitte Bitte helft mir so gut es geht... bin am verzweifeln


----------



## drstoecker (11. Juni 2017)

*AW: Windows 10 Installation hängt sich auf*

Der Ladekreis erscheint doch nicht bei einer Neuinstallation? Normal doch nur bei einem Upgrade oder?


----------



## AMD-FXler (11. Juni 2017)

*AW: Windows 10 Installation hängt sich auf*

Hallo Schmiddelt

Als erstes würde ich mal die HDD abstecken und nur die SSD angeschlossen lassen.
Versuche auch mal Windows nur mit einem RAM zu installieren.
Ryzen hat ja noch immer ein paar Kinderkrankheiten.

Solltest du das System übertaktet haben, lade im Bios die Standardeinstellungen.

Wenn du dann weiter kommst, die benutzerdefinierte Installation wählen, Partition löschen und dann neu erstellen.
Somit wird der Bootloader neu erstellt. Also ein komplettes "Clean Install"

Wenn die Installation erfolgreich war, HDD anstecken und den RAM wieder einbauen.


----------



## equief (11. Juni 2017)

*AW: Windows 10 Installation hängt sich auf*

Es könnte sein das Windows 10 keine USB 3.0 Treiber für dein Mainboard hat und deshalb schicht im Schacht ist


----------



## schmiddelt (11. Juni 2017)

*AW: Windows 10 Installation hängt sich auf*

AMD-FXler du bist der geilste. Das war es, hab einen Ram rausgenommen und die HDD abgesteckt und jetz läufts... Danke dir du bist der Buuuuurneeeer


----------



## AMD-FXler (11. Juni 2017)

*AW: Windows 10 Installation hängt sich auf*

Hallo schmiddelt!

Freut mich, dass es dir geholfen hat =D


----------



## hendrik266 (27. Februar 2020)

*AW: Windows 10 Installation hängt sich auf*

Da ich nicht den Button finde, einen neuen Beitrag zu schreiben, linke ich mich jetzt mal hier ein. 
Habe nen neuen PC und die Windows Installation hängt genau so wie hier im Thread auch schon aufgeführt. 
Habe folgendes System, I7 9700k, 16 Gb 3200Mhz von HyperX, RX 5700XT und als Mainboard nen z390i ITX Mainboard von MSI... genaue Bezeichnung weiß ich gerade nicht. Der Netztteil trägt wohl kaum zum Fehler bei.. hat vorher auch schon ein paar Monate gelaufen und ist von Be Quiet mit 6xx Watt.. habe im Bios alle Einstellungen durch sowohl UEFI als auch Legacy getestet... meine NVME 2 SSD die im "alten" Pc war habe ich vorher auch schon mal getestet, da blieb Windows auch im Boot hängen.. vorher hatte Windows aber ohne Probleme gelaufen. Ist jetzt aber auch nen komplett anderes System... hab grad keine Ahnung warum Windows nicht booten will. Kann es sein, dass die CPU nen Schaden hat (z.B)? Währe natürlich nicht so cool. Die Grafikkarte kann man als Fehlerquelle auschließen... hat jemand nen Tipp?


----------

